# Oliver Knott Day!



## Dan Crawford (5 Aug 2009)

Hi folks, i've just recieved my ticket from TGM and i have to say, what a sexy looking ticket  

I'm writing this because i think this is a great opportunity to meet some new members. The membership is increasing rapidly and it's not often that we could have a possible 120 members all under one roof  The TGM days are always good, there is plenty to learn, plenty to look at and Jimmy to laugh at  
Most of the time you can just turn up to these events but since this one is featuring Oliver Knott, then i presume that demand is high! It's also been covered in PFK this month so thats another 20,000 people who could be looking for tickets and they are allowing no more than 120 guests. I believe that the ticket system is non-transferable and the names of the ticket holder will be written on the back of the tickets. So come on UKaps, send TGM a PM and request your tickets to what promises to be a cracking day!


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Aug 2009)

cant wait myself and got my ticket the other day too   Looking forward to this one as Ill be photographing it again for TGM like Georeges last demo day. As you say Dan demand for the tickets will rocket once it goes in PFK so get in before the rush!!

Dan, any chance for any blank ukaps stickers this time so we can write our usernames and real names on?


----------



## Tony Swinney (5 Aug 2009)

Got my ticket this morning too - cant wait for another ukaps get together   

Tony


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Aug 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Dan, any chance for any blank ukaps stickers this time so we can write our usernames and real names on?


DONE!


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Aug 2009)

When is it Dan?  I seem to have missed this as I've not been looking on all the subforums!!!!


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Aug 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Aug 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> When is it Dan?  I seem to have missed this as I've not been looking on all the subforums!!!!


13th September Ed - http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=6504


----------



## andyh (5 Aug 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Hi folks, i've just recieved my ticket from TGM and i have to say, what a sexy looking ticket
> 
> I'm writing this because i think this is a great opportunity to meet some new members. The membership is increasing rapidly and it's not often that we could have a possible 120 members all under one roof  The TGM days are always good, there is plenty to learn, plenty to look at and Jimmy to laugh at
> Most of the time you can just turn up to these events but since this one is featuring Oliver Knott, then i presume that demand is high! It's also been covered in PFK this month so thats another 20,000 people who could be looking for tickets and they are allowing no more than 120 guests. I believe that the ticket system is non-transferable and the names of the ticket holder will be written on the back of the tickets. So come on UKaps, send TGM a PM and request your tickets to what promises to be a cracking day!




Dan look forward to meeting you and all the UKAPSers on the 13th! 

Andy H


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Aug 2009)

for anyone that may have been refused tickets due to lack of numbers, there's 2 now available.

for certain reason's I wont be attending.


----------



## John Starkey (5 Aug 2009)

got mine today ,looking forward it,
john.


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Aug 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> for anyone that may have been refused tickets due to lack of numbers, there's 2 now available.
> 
> for certain reason's I wont be attending.


Oh thats a shame mate, i think i speak for everyone when i say you'll be sadly missed!

I think the tickets are non-transferable though pal, maybe TGM would like them back so they can be reallocated?


----------



## rawr (10 Aug 2009)

Got mine this morning!


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Aug 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> Got mine this morning!


make sure you introduce yourself thus tine pal


----------



## Nick16 (10 Aug 2009)

its a shame tgm is soo far away and i cant yet drive, learning though!


----------



## rawr (10 Aug 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> rawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, I definately will! I know who you are now anyway...


----------



## Superman (10 Aug 2009)

I wasn't planning on going, although I'm thinking of changing my plans!
See if I get any tickets.


----------



## Garuf (11 Aug 2009)

I wish I knew about this, I'd have loved to have gone. Damn my poverty.


----------



## Superman (12 Aug 2009)

Got my tickets today!


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Aug 2009)

Wish I was there but I won't be!! Hope all that make it have a cracking day!


----------



## BINKSY1973 (20 Aug 2009)

Got my ticket yesterday.  

First time at a UKAPS meet so hopefully will be a good one.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Aug 2009)

BINKSY1973 said:
			
		

> Got my ticket yesterday.
> 
> First time at a UKAPS meet so hopefully will be a good one.
> 
> Cheers Gordon.


Looking forward to meeting you Gordon.  Don't be shy and make sure you introduce yourself!


----------



## Fred Dulley (24 Aug 2009)

I've posted on another thread however it turns out I can make the 13th after all! Is there a ticket available?
I understand if there isn't but it wont stop the disappointment.

EDIT: Scratch that. Too many things happening around the 12th and 13th. Have a good time.


----------

